# Centerpiece for House Tour



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello all..Looking for a few ideas of what sort of centerpiece to use for a house tour. It's the Realtors annual House Parade and I was trying to think of a nifty, cool centerpiece to use. I thought maybe a gingerbread house...but it's a bit toooo holidayish...would just a spectacular flower arrangement do? I wanted something really cool, but my brain is stumped. After all the great advice I received for presentation I was hoping you folks would have a bit of input here. I love this forum and hope to be able to contribute to ya'll in the near future. My menu for that night is French brie topped with mango chutney , crushed nuts, dried tropical fruit, cransins and wrapped in puffed pastry..served with gingersnaps, tuna tartare in mini martini glasses...Poached salmon crusted with rosemary and other herbs..kalamata olives and 3 cheese tarts, a mango torta..3 cheeses layered with mango chutney,green onions, chopped peanuts, and toasted coconut..and a shrimp and scallop ceviche...oh, and tenderloin beef on crostini, melted cheese...This is a seafood town and I thought maybe goldfish in a bowl on a pedestal ...but I think ya'll might have something more creative to contribute. Thanks for all your help.

Renee


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

Renee,
I like the "house" idea. How "bout not using gingerbread, and using another material ie: grahm crackers, or nilla wafers "glued" on what ever you use as a base...or those chocolate thins, with piped on window boxes and flowers.
Or, take a flower pot (clay) and put styro foam in it. fill it with greenery fresh or fake, and pput little bird houses in like flowers. (Michael's or other craft stores have them already on the sticks for a buck or so). Ot just a really neat bird house surrounded by garden greens.
Good luck, and have fun!
Lyne


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

made out of breadsticks? Or a little LA Bayou shack. You know, a little for sale sign outside...a little mirror for a pond...Little cheese 'rocks'...on a platform of vegetation like kale, herbs... trees made out of parsnips with bunches of basil or parsley "fronds"... crocs made out of a large pickle...(bloody Barbie doll hands and feet strewn around...BAHAHAHAHA!!!)

Is it supposed to be edible or just made out of edible items?

(depends on whether your group has a SOH...:lol: )

Personally I don't think I'd use mango twice. Chutney is pretty strong. 

April


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL @ April!!!! I love the bloody Barbie hands!! They do have a sense of humor so maybe I'll do that...they'd get a kick out of it. Great ideas from both of you...graham crackers is a great way to go...I think I'll do stations and do a house and the bird houses...thank ya'll so much...sometimes the brain just won't work and I need help. Thank you both .....ya'll have a nice day and enjoy the world!! Renee


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

"bloody Barbie hands and feet stewn about"

hahahahahah I wish I had thought of that April, oh how I wish I had. Now who can I shock...


----------

